# Rescue Puppies, Not Golden



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

It's been awhile since I've posted here, but I've had an experience tonight, and I need help. I live in San Antonio, TX.

There is a group of stray dogs that live in my neighborhood. They live in the space between my house and the house behind me, like an ally. They also sometimes sleep in the yard of a nearby abandoned house. The mom looks like a yellow lab mixed with something, the dad is a rotty mix. They have a son who seems less than 1 year. They've had puppies. There's three of them. 

Today, we heard terrible puppy screams, and went to investigate. One of the puppies (they look about 8 weeks) was mauling his littermate. The mauled puppy was the runt, and much smaller. It was completely mauled. The parents and older puppy weren't around. Honestly, I didn't know a small puppy could do this kind of damage. It was horrific. This puppy won't survive.

I frantically called the vets near me, none would do euthenasia. We called animal control, who came quickly, but couldn't find any of them. The AC officer said if we can catch and trap them, they will come out. The AC isn't taking dogs if you turn them in because they are so over crowded. They are only taking emergency cases. This case would count, but we have to trap them.

The only good side of this is that we did catch and find a home for one of the puppies (not the attacker, or the one mauled, this one was not involved in the fight). She's an adorable little girl, yellow lab like her mom, and looks a lot like my dog Winnie when he was a puppy. At least she wont grow up on the streets and breed more puppies. That is the only good side to this.

I'm kicking myself because I should have done something sooner. I knew I should have. I was wanting to wait until the puppies were old enough to be weaned. But, now I know how stupid I was. Had I done something, this one puppy would not have been mauled by his siblings. Please don't flame me, I know I failed here.

I want to know what I can do for these puppies now. We are trying to catch and trap. What else can I do? Part of me needs to know why a puppy would decide to maul his littermate. I can't understand that. They aren't staving, other neighbors feed them daily, they have bowls that always have food in them. So, it wasn't due to hunger. I don't understand. At this age, they only have the puppy milk teeth. But the damage was brutal. I know the puppy did it, because we saw it happen.

Anyway, I'm at a loss, and any help, please, would be appreciated.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Please don't blame yourself--you are not at fault here. I have heard of dogs killing a weaker dog but usually in the case of an older dog that is failing so I do not have any answers for you. Hopefully you will be able to trap all of the dogs and they can have the possibility of adoption; the alternative is a hard life on the street and more unwanted puppies in the future. Bumping up so that others may see and respond.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kwiland*

Kwiland

You were asking why would a puppy maul another puppy-the only thing I can think of would be to google it.

Don't blame yourself-I am sure you were afraid-you didn't know if these dogs were feral or not.

Now if you can catch the little girl, and find a home for her, that would be wonderful.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words! 

The little girl puppy has been caught and has a home. The bad news is we saw another puppy today. We thought there was a total of 3, but there is 4. 

They hide by crawling through a hole in a neighbors fence, and hide under a deck. The deck backs up to the fence, and there is no other way to get under it. The neighbor is helping us, too. So we can only try to catch them when they come out from the deck. When we know all of them are out, we're going to board up the hole in the fence. But we have to wait, or otherwise we'd trap them under the deck with no way out. It was this neighbors friend who took the girl puppy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kwiland*

Kwiland

Keep us updated as they come out and you catch them!

So glad the little girl found a home already!!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

What you can do is hang a board that isn't heavy over the hole, in such a way that they can push it and scramble out, but not push it back in. Saw it on animal cops once, the used an old highway sign to do the same thing. Came back later, dog had come though the pipe into the drain and couldn't get back out...

Hope they get caught and rehomed soon. Will anyone take the parents?


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

This is good info! I'm going to pass the fence idea to the neighbor, it's his fence, so it's really up to him in the end. 

We got some dog treats to try to lure them out and gain our trust. So far, they only know us as the scary humans who stop their fighting. One was curious, but they wouldn't come out.

I don't think anyone here would take the mom, she has bitten people who tried to take her puppies before, and she barks and runs after people. She's protecting her puppies, so I understand. But she's scary to a lot of people. We rent, so we can't have any more animals. Our dog and cat put us at the limit that we're allowed to have.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Just wanted to update. I'm so frustrated with animal control who seem to be completely useless. We've been calling them multiple times per day, telling them where the puppies are. The one that was attacked (sorry if this is graphic, but it's eyes are chewed out completely) we thought must have died by now. It's still under the deck, and when it tries to leave, the others attack it, forcing it to starve. 

We can't get under this deck because we don't own it. AC could have traps and ways to lure the puppies out that we don't have. I can't stand that a puppy is blind, injured and starving to death. We try to lure them out, but they are too wary of us.

If anyone has any ideas at all, short of destroying my neighbors property, please, I'm all ears.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You can probably actually go to the animal control office and check out a humane trap and then set it yourself and bait with smelly food, something like cat food, to catch them. If you get a trap try to set it where the puppy under the deck will be able to get in it and try to get him first.

Do you know who the deck belongs to?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

You mentioned that AC will take them if you can trap them. How about contacting dog rescues and letting them know what is happening. I think if you mention about the pup who is now blinded they may take immediate action to help you. Fingers crossed.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

This is horrible, are there people living in the house, that the dogs are under? AND ARE THESE DOGS BEING FED AND WATERED?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kwiland*

Kwiland

THis is awful.

*Please contact the San Antonio Humane Society and the Dogs Deserve Better People, too. Info below.*

*
***Please try calling & Emlg. the TX Dogs Deserve Better, here are the TX reps and maybe they will help, or if not, please ask them who you can contact.*
http://www.dogsdeservebetter.com/reps.html

*Texas *

Houston, Texas
Fort Bend County
Ruthie Parton 832.798.6500
email [email protected]



Sinton, Texas
Elizabeth Craver 361.437.9690
email [email protected]


*
I also think a Humane Society near you would help.*
http://www.google.com/search?source...enUS370US370&q=Humane+Society+San+Antonio,+TX


*ALSO, contact the ANIMAL DEFENSE LEAGUE IN SAN ANTONIO, TX

Animal Defense League of Texas
11300 Nacogdoches Road
San Antonio, TX 78217
(210) 655-1481
[email protected]
http://www.adltexas.org *


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

When we called the animal emergency line against last night (311 here), the woman said she wasn't sure about traps. But we will go to the facility on Saturday and ask in person.

I've checked the humane society, spca, and an organization called 'animal friends', they aren't taking any pets at the moment. 

My husband is going to ask the owner of the deck if he can take down part of the fence and then fix it once we get the puppies. Because of his work, he isn't able to do fence repair until the weekend. Until then, we're going to continue trying to lure them with treats, and hopefully gain enough trust to be able to catch them. Someone is feeding them, and someone left a tug toy for them.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm going to try the above links today and hope for the best. I really appreciate the information!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kwiland*

I really think that one of the three can help and if they can't ask them who they think can.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

I tried the ADL and Humane Society. I only got a machine, but they both said that they don't do pick ups, and for cruelty to call Animal Control (which we do 2 times per day). 

I've emailed the humane society and the dogs deserve better, too, but still waiting reply. 


Thanks for all of the help, I've never done anything like this before. One day, when we're stable, I want to do dog rescue. This is a heartbreaking learning experience for me. We're not giving up until all of the puppies, and the mom and dad, are off the street. 

I appreciate any further ideas. If you want to talk to me on the phone, PM me and I'll give you my phone number. I'm not willing to post that on a public forum, but will do so glady by PM.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I have heard stories, in other states, that one no from shelters, or humane society, would help, not good at all, i really think, before giving money any more.


----------



## LittleLouie (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah, calling a shelter or human society even sounds like a great idea. that's horrible about the small puppy though  I was watching animal planet today, and there was an abandoned house with 16 puppies in it (supposedly all from the same litter) and the runt was cast out, the others wouldn't play with it and he wasn't able to feed like the other puppies. basically they didn't want him. but that's very common in litters. the runt is usually ignored and unwanted, sometimes even by the mother. as bad as it is, it's a fact of dog life. 

what you're doing is a great thing! i wish you the best of luck, and if you've saved one puppy, that's a big accomplishment!


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

We did find one puppy a home, so that is good.

The shelters I've contacted haven't been much help, the only one that actually picks up dogs is animal control. And they have not been encouraging.

Our plan was to ask the neighbor if we could take down part of his fence so that we can get under the deck. But my husband realized that doing so would cause the deck to collapse, something about the construction. It's not as simple as removing one or two boards then nailing them back. So, that type of construction is beyond him. We're not giving up, and we will catch them. It just might take much longer than we hoped. Once they are a little bigger, they won't be able to get under the deck anymore. But I want to catch them while they are little and cute because they would have a greater chance of being adopted. We haven't seen the little one that was injured, so, I'm not optimistic about that. But I am still very comitted to helping get these dogs off the street. Then I will work on getting the mom and dad (but I know we can't grab them, they bite). We'll have to figure out how to annoy animal control enough to actually do something. Or, later this year, there will be another litter of puppies. 

I'm frustrated that this will probably take a long time. But I'm more stubborn than frustrated, and I don't give up easy.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

We got one of the puppies! It's it my closed in porch now with us, waiting til the shelter opens. It opens in a couple hours. We're going to try for the other one. She is so very adorable. And clean and healthy looking.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*kwiland*

So glad you got one of the puppies!
Are you taking her to a non-kill shelter?

Hope you can get the other one too.

Later if you have time, try calling the Dogs Deserve Better Reps.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Can you post pictures?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I didn't know puppies would attack each other either. I don't know who else you could call, but I did make something called a bat excluder last year. They could get out, but not back in. Maybe you could make something like that to keep the puppies from getting under the deck. I wished I lived close enough to help.

Poor little mauled puppy. I feel so bad for it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I know you are in San Antonio, but I would suggest contacting the Houston SPCA Houston SPCA: Cruelty and Rescue They are known to do alot for rescuing animals in peril. I would ask them who to contact in your case, and how to proceed. Be sure you tell them who you've already tried and what their response was and the condition of the pups.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This is so sad and you should be applauded for everything you are doing. 

another reason that I can think of that a puppy would maul another isn't good...rabies...I hope that's not the case, but be careful in exposing your dogs to the puppies.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

The puppy was here for a few hours and had absolutely no contact with our dog or cat. Since she had no shots, I didn't want to put her, or my pets, at risk.

She was adorable. I was amazed at how clean and healthy she is. She's very stocky and muscular, and has baby pudge. She got her first shot and kennel cough vac with my husband. And they say that her temperment is wonderful, and that she is highly adoptable. 

It was a very emotional day. I wish we could have kept her. I'm going to try the Houston org for the others. We noticed that the hurt one is still alive. We didn't think so, because we hadn't seen it in days. So there are two left, plus mom, dad, and an older puppy who seems about 8 months or so. 

I'm glad that we placed two. Both are girls, and won't be on the streets breeding.


----------



## LittleLouie (Feb 21, 2011)

awesome! it's so great that these puppies can have a home and a chance at a good life. i hope you can get the rest without too much hassle. you're doing a good thing!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*This is a great suggestion*

Good job saving the two puppies!!!

Please note Penny&Maggie's Mom's suggestion:



Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I know you are in San Antonio, but I would suggest contacting the Houston SPCA Houston SPCA: Cruelty and Rescue They are known to do alot for rescuing animals in peril. I would ask them who to contact in your case, and how to proceed. Be sure you tell them who you've already tried and what their response was and the condition of the pups.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Just to update. The little girl was adopted the same day we took her in. I know because we had fallen in love with her, and asked the landlords to allow us to adopt her. We got permission on Monday, but they told us she was adopted Saturday. Sad for us, good for her. IF her new family turns her in, she's ours because she is microchipped, and we're on their list.

I just was with a new ac person who set traps, and will monitor twice a day. She will set traps too. She knows exactly where they are and we saw them, she just can't get them without traps. She escalated this to her superiors, too. And she won't rest until she gets all of them, including the parents. 

I don't know if my efforts with the other shelters helped escalate things, and maybe they interviened. But somehow, things are moving, and quickly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kwiland*

Kwiland

Keep us posted-you are doing wonderfully.
What shelter are you using? Is it a no-kill?


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

It's a no-kill. Even the 'pound' (Animal Control) is trying to become no-kill. Because SA is the way it is, with tax funding, only AC will pick up a dog. ASPCA, Humane Society, etc, will step in later. 

We're down to only two more, plus the parents and an older puppy. The injured one, with no eyes, is doing very well. I've been watching him for days, and if I didn't know better, I'd think that he could see. He navigates so well, and pounces on the other pup, and hops all over the place. He seems like he's watching birds fly, too. But I know he has no eyes, and is only relying on scent. I honestly thought he'd be dead by now, since he can't see, and puppies have no immunity. I thought he'd get an infection. But even he is healthy. It's amazing how tough puppies can be.

Because we've taken two girl puppies, the other two are very hesitant. My husband took photos today, so I'll try to post them. They show the living conditions of the puppies.

Our new AC person promised us traps, but we don't have them. So I think we'll have to trap the remaining puppies on our own. And they know we've taken their two sisters, so it wont be easy.

I'm still kicking myself about the last girl we got. Our landlords gave us the OK for another dog. And she was the perfect fit, very calm and mellow. This is what we want, because Winnie is 9 on Saturday, and I don't want him to have to proove now that he's alpha. He needs a low energy dog, and she was it. I should have taken her, and asked permission later. But, I'm a responsible dog owner, so I didn't do that. Had I kept her, she'd be mine. But the good thing is that she was adopted the very day we turned her in. And if her owners turn her in for some reason, she's microchipped, and they will call us. 

The photos we have aren't very good. We had to take them from inbetween my fence posts, because otherwise they'd run off and hide. But as soon as hubby uploads them, I'll share.

And I have called all of the shelters mentioned. I honestly think that's why we have a new AC person. My constant nagging wouldn't have made a difference.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kwiland*

Kwiland

Will look for the pictures!
You are doing a great job.
What do the Mom and Dad look like, it terms of breed?
My heart is with the puppy that was mauled, but there must be a special needs rescue in TX, that would find her a home.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

There are special needs shelters that will take him, but he has to be caught first. The new AC person on our case is trying very hard to get traps, but SA usually does not allow citizens to have traps. So, it's some red tape to get through.

The dad looks like a rotty-shepherd mix, he is a rotty face and coloring, but is a little shaggy and not as bulky as a typical rotty. I'm thinking german shephard must be in him, too, but I'm not sure. The mom is a yellow lab with something, maybe chow or pitbull. Her older puppy who looks between 8 months to a year looks a lot like my Golden, except no bushy tail, rear and chest. The girl puppy we had with us had a little bit of purple on her tounge, so I think there might be chow in there, somewhere. All of the puppies are yellow to light brown, no black/brown rotty markings.

My husband was out this AM checking on them and giving them food and water, and ran into another neighbor who was trying to catch them. So far, there are 4 sets of neighbors and one very good AC person working on this.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Here are the photos we got. They are really bad quality because we had to take them from inside our fence, or else they would have hidden. The small hole in one photo is how they get under the deck they use as their den. The darker puppy is the one with no eyes.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

My husband got both of the puppies this AM! We have them both separated from each other and our pets. Now we're trying to call shelters, but none are open yet.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad you got both puppies!
How is the little one with no eyes? I was hoping just the eyelids were damaged.....
I'm so glad you got them, but his story is so sad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Puppies*

Both of the puppies are so adorable and you got the little one with no eyes.
Do you think that they will try to find a home for him with no eyes?
Maybe if you called your vet and ask if they know of a SPECIAL NEEDS RESCUE NEAR YOU, they would take him.
I googled Special Needs Dog Rescues in San Antonio and it seems there are alot.
Look at Guardian Angel Animal rescue
http://www.google.com/search?source...370&q=Dog+Rescue+Special+Needs+in+San+Antonio


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

We're trying to contact these places.

We decided we are going to keep the other, lighter puppy. At least, we're going to see how she gets along with my Golden and cat. She went to the vet and got her shots. She's super healthy, but has fleas. 

Today is my Golden's 9 year birthday. And if the lighter puppy works out, it will be her 'gotcha day'.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

God bless you for looking out for those babies, a kind soul you are.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good job! I am so glad your husband finally got them! Let us know how everything goes.


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

This has been an amazing topic to follow, full of suspense, drama and dedication.
you guys are amazing for not giving up untill you helped these little guys.
Keep us posted. any new pics??


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You guys are awesome! 
:You_Rock_:appl::appl::appl::appl:

How does the injured puppy look, what did the vet say about him?


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

This has a very happy ending!

When my husband took Crystal to the vet, he explained our situation and the other puppy. The vet said to bring in the blind one. She was able to get the puppy into a shelter. So, she will be OK. Thank god.

Crystal, the lighter, non-injured puppy, is ours. She's very even tempered and sweet. So far, she thinks that my daughter is the best thing ever, and wants to be with her. She likes pillows and couches. She likes balls. She takes toys and food and hides it, saving it for later. Soon she'll figure out that she won't have to worry, there will be toys and food later, too. She likes being in her crate, and slept thru the night with only two short whimpers. One was when she heard her mother barking for her. She only cries for a few minutes, and then is OK. She's so alert and very smart. She's watching us and taking notes, and you can see that she's really thinking. 

Crystal loves to cuddle. I think she will have the super, sweet, loyal temperment of her rotty dad. She's watched Winnie, my Golden, swim in our pool, and is curious. But she's not going in the pool til she is much older.

Our biggest challege will be Winnie. He is agressive about his food and toys. So far, he has growled and showed teeth. Crystal will back off, make a face like she thinks Winnie is ridiculous, and just finds a different toy to play with. We're feeding them separately so that they won't have too much opportunity to squabble about food and toys. I know, ultimately, it's something they will have to work out. Here are some photos of Crystal, it's hard to imagine now that this sweet girl was living under a deck just two nights ago! 

I want to thank you all for the help, advice, and encouragement. Sometimes I'd get so emotional about the situation that I just needed to come here and vent. And we're not giving up yet, I want to get the parents off of the street. I don't think they will be adoptable, but they can't continue to breed. And San Antonio is no place to live outside in the very hot summer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Crayola*

Crayola

Bless the vet that found a place for the injured pup to go.
Do you know what shelter? 

Crystal is just beautiful and your daugher and she look so happy.

You guys did an amazing job!!!

Have you seen the Mom and Dad?


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't know the name of the shelter. But, I know now that my vet is our vet for life! We only moved here a year and 1/2 ago, so we don't have a long history with this vet. This makes her Golden in our eyes!

The dad is a rotty/something. He is not as wide and muscular as a rotty. His tail is shaggy. If you google rotty/lab mix, he looks like those dogs. So does our Crystal, but she is all brown with no black. She is stocky and has a big chest like a rotty. And, she seems to be loyal, emotional, loving, and protective like a rotty. The dad might also be a GSD, or maybe a chow. Or even just a rotty/lab mix. But, then, his tail would be less shaggy.

The mom is a yellow lab mix. I'm not sure what else is there, maybe chow or pitbull. She isn't shaggy like a chow, but sort of has their face and ears. Her face and ears are clearly not pure lab.

Crystal has webbed feet like a lab or golden, and is very curious about the water. Winnie accidentially knocked her in our pool (we got her out quickly) and she wasn't too scared by it. Her temperment is so sweet. I thought Winnie was a velcro dog, but Crystal is a true velcro dog. She loves to follow. I know she doesn't know her name yet, but she knows the word, and perks up her ears and pays attention. She sat for me today. She is mellow and happy to be on the couch for a long time, and then happy to play for a long time. She's still stealing and hiding food and toys, but she isn't agressive about them at all. We can get into her food, or take a toy, and she doesn't mind. When Winnie tells her something is his, she wags her tail and finds another one. We trimmed her nails tonight, and she couldn't have cared less. Which is nice, because Winnie is a big baby about his nails! And she is so darn smart! Her intelligence is so obvious, she will watch and listen to us, and I can tell she is thinking and learning. She's starting to be pretty frisky and sassy, and really wants to play. And chew! She will chew anything! But when it's something wrong, and I re-direct her, she's happy with the correction. She thinks pillows are the most amazing thing, ever. And when she sleeps, she sleeps deeply. So I know she's feeling safe with us. 

I'm stunned that she took to human contact and affection so quickly. She doesn't want to be without us for very long. I know now I have to work to make sure that she doesn't develop separation anxiety. But she is perfectly happy to be cuddled and held. Today she spent a long time covering my face with puppy kisses.

And she is virtually house-trained. We only had one accident today, and that was my fault for not picking up her clues. I'm up now because we had a potty break, so forgive me if I'm a bit rambly. I'm very happy, tired, and in love and awe with Crystal. And I'll be up again in a few hours for another potty break, so good night. Or as Winnie says on the dog talk thread: Luv & Woofs!

Her older pup, who is about 8 months to one year, looks like a pure yellow lab. He (or she) is much lighter than the mom, almost as pale as my Golden Winnie. And not shaggy, and nothing like a rotty.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How wonderful that Crystal is adapting so well. Amazing too. I would think she would take longer due to her bad early childhood.
I'm glad you have a gem of your own and so glad you found homes for the other puppies. You've got many stars in your halo for this.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

You have done such a wonderful thing! I am glad that Crystal is fitting in so well.

Did you ever figure out which of the puppies attacked the blind one?


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

It was my Crystal that did it. We didn't see what started the fight, we only saw it in progress, and stopped it too late.

She's not at all agressive or mean, quite the opposite. She loves my Golden Winnie, and is happy to let him be the alpha in their pack. I don't know what will happen when she's older, and past the puppy stage. But for now, she's a very sweet, loving dog.

I don't know what caused their fight, and I never will. A cat, or other animal, could have attacked the puppy, and then Crystal and the rest of the litter tried to 'fix' the eye by removing it. In the above photos of their living conditions, you can see all of the wooden boards around them. These boards had TONS of nails in them. The puppy could have caught her eye on the wood, or a nail. And, again, Crystal and the others were just trying to 'fix' it. Or the puppies sensed that she was weak, ill, or simply didn't want to fight her for food. We'll never know. The blind puppy was the runt, and clearly smaller than the others. But once we got the first two into homes, the runt became even bigger than Crystal, who was the dominant pup. We'll never know, and we don't hold it against her. 

I've googled to death photos of mixed breeds, and I think Crystal is a Lab/Rotty/German Shepherd. So, I've got a very smart, and very powerful puppy now. She's going into puppy obedience class as soon as the Vet OKs it. And then she'll be spayed. And then another round of obedience classes. She's so smart, and will be too strong, not to properly train her. If anyone can give me advise about training, I'd be so happy. I do NOT want to hear about how Crystal should be put down because she attacked a littermate. She's not a vicious dog. And she will be trained firmly but gently, and will have a ton of love.

And my Golden finally accepted her, and loves her. They sleep cuddled nose to nose. Here is a photo of my pack.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

They look so cute together. Thanks for rescuing her and saving all of those puppies. 
What happened to the one with the bad eyes?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh that is beautiful to see Winnie all cuddled up close to Crystal....Thank you so much for caring, following through, and changing these pups futures...you're an angel!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kwiland*

Kwiland

Your Crystal is very adorable! Did you ever hear if the blind puppy got adopted-how she is doing?


----------

